# xm in movies



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

wich movies have you seen xm in 

for me its

dogeball it says it on the banner xm is here
in the longest yard he says hey your ears are big can you pick up xm radio with them 

and in the 40 year old virgin in the store a big xm display with the xm logo 



any others ???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Never seen XM in a movie, but a SkyFi 2 and boombox are usually seen in Ghost Whisperer. It's located on a higher shelf in the antique shop, there was a close shot of it a few months ago and JLH turned it off and you could see the XM power down animation.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

in guess who when they are talking you can see the skyfi boombox


----------

